# chevy suburban for plowing??



## maverjohn (Jul 23, 2008)

does anyone know, would a chevy suburban make a good plow truck?
98-01 2500 with 5.7 up to 7.4 I'd put my boss v up front, all pro and con welcome


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

YES. Before I got my 4 door pick-up, thats what I wanted. I could use it as a plow truck and than more of a family cruiser in the off season. I plowed with an older 1988 Sub back in the day and loved it.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

No different than a truck with a topper


----------



## outlaw66 (Nov 21, 2010)

better than a truck with a topper!! you have heat blowing on rear windows! but fin d a 7.4, imo


----------



## Pushin 2 Please (Dec 15, 2009)

NICHOLS LANDSCA;1207100 said:


> No different than a truck with a topper


.............Thumbs Up


outlaw66;1207127 said:


> better than a truck with a topper!! you have heat blowing on rear windows! but fin d a 7.4, imo


Both are also great points!


----------



## RMHSR (Mar 17, 2006)

Love plowing with mine. During plow season seems like I don't get to see the wife and kids too often so this way they can all come with me. I even have my wife operating it as a second plow sometimes. The drawbacks I have with it is that it needs more ballast weight. I have six hundred pounds of bag salt in the back and that uses up all of the cargo space. I really could use some more weight but I don't want anything higher than the seat. I have an 8' Western. I am sure it would handle a V. If you don't use the third row seat that would give more options for ballast. I don't have that option.


----------



## Zigracer (Mar 12, 2010)

I started with an 89 Bronco and it worked fine. Suburban should do even better.


----------



## tds8268 (Oct 26, 2009)

Plowed commercially throughout the 80's and 90's always with 3/4 & 1 ton PU's before getting out of it in 02. Hung my 8' Diamond on my 99 1/2 ton Suburban last week and plowed 12 hrs this past week and the truck performed much better than I thought it would. The snow wasn't much, 2 to 3 inches kinda slushy ,but the truck did fine. The plow is a true Diamond from 91 and built like a tank, heavy too. I added trimbrens and had the T-bars turned up 3.5 turns, about 3/4 of an inch in ride height. Truck really doesn't sag any more than my 3/4 tons did with the plow raised. The job I was doing is a very large (120+ stores) Outlet Center near me with some big open areas. I'm sure a 3/4 ton would work even better than my 1/2 ton.

I'm trying to find out from someone who's in the know if the frames (ONLY the frame, noting else) are any stronger, thicker, whatever, on the 3/4 ton vs the 1/2 ton.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

Plowing with a 96 Tahoe this year - 4 door. I love it. One very minor problem is the shovel gets warm in the back seat. Snow sticks to it for a minute....


----------

